# Backpacking Trip Recommendations



## Crawfish (May 7, 2002)

I’ve taken my kids (6, 8, 11 y.o.) on several backpacking trips up to 4 days, including several trips to N Manitou Island (the youngest did 6 miles in one morning last year, so with breaks spread throughout the day I think she can hang!) I’m looking at doing a 5-6 day trip this summer either with all three kids or maybe just the oldest. Right now my list that I am considering includes Pictured Rocks, the Porkies, and Isle Royale. PR is the top contender right now.

I’m thinking IR may be better in a couple more years. I’ve seen mixed reviews on the Porkies (some trails are a lot of blowdown, swamp, and bugs). 

Are there any other trips of similar length that you would add to the list above for consideration?

Or if you have done two or more of the above trips, any comparisons between them would be appreciated...


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

I read the title of your thread and immediately thought about the North or South Manitou islands. I've read they are the most scenic backpacking opportunities in MI. I think the list you have is better than any other options that comes to my mind. 

Sounds like a fun trip! Good luck!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Montreal Falls area is on my list.

https://www.google.com/maps/uv?hl=e...d=0ahUKEwiP-Nrmz4_bAhWD6YMKHc_6ApsQoioIrgEwDg


----------



## Crawfish (May 7, 2002)

FREEPOP said:


> Montreal Falls area is on my list.
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/uv?hl=en&pb=!1s0x4d50782b99944b07:0x84f86ab79f41793!2m22!2m2!1i80!2i80!3m1!2i20!16m16!1b1!2m2!1m1!1e1!2m2!1m1!1e3!2m2!1m1!1e5!2m2!1m1!1e4!2m2!1m1!1e6!3m1!7e115!4shttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=38smukVjUX0!5smontreal+falls+copper+harbor+mi+-+Google+Search&imagekey=!1e1!2shttps://i.ytimg.com/vi/38smukVjUX0/maxresdefault.jpg&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwiP-Nrmz4_bAhWD6YMKHc_6ApsQoioIrgEwDg


Shhhh! Don't tell anyone!  That place is awesome. I have been there several times, but I'll admit it didn't immediately come to mind, so thanks for the reminder! I am definitely going to work that into one of my trips with the kids.


----------



## Crawfish (May 7, 2002)

thill said:


> I read the title of your thread and immediately thought about the North or South Manitou islands. I've read they are the most scenic backpacking opportunities in MI. I think the list you have is better than any other options that comes to my mind.
> 
> Sounds like a fun trip! Good luck!


Thanks, I didn't know if I was overlooking anything! 

While I have not been to South Manitou yet, I will probably reserve that one for a two-night weekend trip when we don't have as much time. Definitely want to check that one out, too.

I do have the Jim DuFresne book, Backpacking in Michigan, which I highly recommend. It has plenty of suggestions, but it is hard to sort out the best of the best when there are so many options...


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

I have backpacked the Porcupines for one week, and Pictured Rocks for 3 days. Both good. Porcupines are more scenic in my view, but the journey there is a challenge, schedule-wise. Your kids are at a great age for this type of trip.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

A good warm up would be the Manistee River Loop. Have done it a couple times, great scenery, diverse woods.


----------



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

Negwegon is great for kids. Reservations are required but the sites are private and the hiking is easy.






Sleepy Hollow is another good one if you like to basecamp and hike. Nice beach and fishing for the kiddos as well.






Waterloo Pinkney is another great one for a multi day trip with kids. Just avoid the buggy season. This can be a good warm up for bigger hikes like PR or IR.


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 4, 2012)

I've watched several of their videos since you posted this. The bugs on the Pinckney Waterloo trail had me LMAO. They were HORRIBLE this spring... then the rain stopped and the mosquitoes stopped so the rest of the year was mosquitoe and mushroom free!


----------



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

celticcurl said:


> I've watched several of their videos since you posted this. The bugs on the Pinckney Waterloo trail had me LMAO. They were HORRIBLE this spring... then the rain stopped and the mosquitoes stopped so the rest of the year was mosquitoe and mushroom free!


Those bugs were sooooo bad!!!


----------



## tdejong302 (Nov 28, 2004)

Grand Island in Munising has a 2-3 day hike around its perimeter. Grand Islands National Recreation area. Its between Munising and Christmas.. Todd at http://www.powellshoreslodge.com You can also rent mountain bikes, kayaks or paddle boards. Some of the prettiest beaches and most awesome views you will see.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Crawfish said:


> Shhhh! Don't tell anyone!  That place is awesome. I have been there several times, but I'll admit it didn't immediately come to mind, so thanks for the reminder! I am definitely going to work that into one of my trips with the kids.


I know that place well, great choice. But ultimately if your going that far, grab the ferry to isle Royale. There is no substitute for that !


----------



## Chinookhead (Mar 4, 2005)

Crawfish........I think that for that age group Pictured Rocks will be the most fun and scenic for them. They are well groomed trails that are pretty easy (not too much elevation gain), the scenery through large portions of the trail are great, and they will love the opportunity to take a break and swim on a whim......also, to play on the beach doing a bit of climbing and digging etc., which will also be a good way to relax and cool down etc. The Manistee Trail is also nice (not as spectacular as Pictured Rocks).......I'd only do the trail on teh south side of the trail with its many cool views of the river......the trail on the north side of the river is not quite as scenic. On the north side, it is more of just a "walk in the woods".


----------

